# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Cheap flights, tourist card, medical insurance and hotels

## robwotson

1. Direct flights from Jamaica to Cuba: Do they exist? The only flights (Cayman Airways) from Jamaica seem to go via Grand Cayman are fairly expensive $400+. Other posts had talked about flights from Jamaica to Santiago de Cuba via Cubana Airways or InterCaribe but looking at their websites it looks like neither exists. Cubana flies from DR which is another possibility. Does anyone know of any company that does direct flights from Jamaica to Cuba?

2. Assuming I buy from Cayman Airways or Nash Travel they would then issue the tourist card that I would recieve in the airport in Jamaica or the layover in the Caymans?

3. I have medical insurance but it's possible I would need to get medical insurance in Cuba. Would getting an ISIC/ITIC card which has limited medical insurance work.
If not, I could just get the insurance at the Havana airport at $4/day. This is as simple as handing over $40 USD (staying for 10 days) at immigatrion and they issue me a health card on delivery?

----------


## xenosadams

You can stay at any hotel you want. I would just wait until someone asks you for insurance at immigration. Most people do not get asked but if you do there is a kiosk right there that sells it for $3.50/day.

----------


## chunkpeter

Buildings display a unique combination of colonial and pagan architecture, blending together Art Nouveau, Baroque, Art Deco and Native American design into the structure of their churches and public structures. The country's culture displays a similar blend of the traditional and modern, where pagan meets Christian in a series of festivals, or fiestas throughout the year.

Besides a combination of unique culture and fascinating cities, Mexico also boasts several hundred miles of coastline extending down through both the Pacific and the Caribbean, which has branded the country as a popular summer retreat destination. Beach resort cities such as Acapulco, Cancun and those of the Baja California peninsula are accepted vacation havens. The countryside is also rich in archaeological treasures with pyramids, ruins of ancient cities and great stone carvings of ancient gods standing as testament to a country once ruled by the Aztecs and Mayans.

----------

